#ubuntu-on-air 2014-10-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-10-28
<dholbach> good morning
<MarcoMuskus> Hi
<jeffjohn2> hi all!
<balkan> hi
<dholbach> hey hey
<Anszlus> Siema
<Anszlus> what's up?
<Anszlus> man what's up?
<justCarakas> o/
<justCarakas> only 3 minutes till the start wiiii
<Pharma> What will be in 15.04?
<popey> \o/
<MarcoMuskus> Hi
<justCarakas> popey when I see you type that I imagine you walking around like Dr. zoidberg
<justCarakas> its live
<Nivex> \o/ ^o^ /o/ /o\
<jasoncruz98> hello
<MarcoMuskus> Hi, there are any plans to create a exclusive version of Ubuntu for GNOME 3.x?
<mhall119> MarcoMuskus: start questions with "QUESTION:" in all caps like that
<Nivex> Danke. Mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut.
<mhall119> popey: dholbach: UOS!
<dholbach> hey hey
<dholbach> mhall119, yep, on our list
<who_me> QUESTION: SLED/SLES 12 were released and they can boot from BTRFS snapshots. Chances are that OpenSUSE 13.2 is going to have this feature too. Are you guys interested in implementing this type of functionality in future Ubuntu releases?
<ildar> hi. who from russia?
<Sensor0x7E> hi all
<Sensor0x7E> any body have enough experience in Kernel Programming ?
<mhall119> QUESTION: with colin changing focus, I'd imagine you could use some more help with Click development, where can people go to learn about how to get involved?
<justCarakas> QUESTION: will unity8 be able to handle .debs ? because if it runs on the desktop and a site doesn't provide a .click we kinda have a problem if there is no way around that
<mhall119> justCarakas: Unity doesn't care whether an app is installed via .click or .deb
<mhall119> or by .tag.gz or whatever
<mhall119> #ubuntu-devel
<who_me> QUESTION: The latest user survey on omgubuntu shows that 50% of people that responded wanted newer drivers and general better support for gaming. Is there anything being done in this area?
<justCarakas> QUESTION: won't rolling releases be bad for companies who always want robust and tested software ?
<mhall119> "C without the nastiness of C"....what's left?
<dholbach> mhall119, I'm not going to relay that one if that's all right ;-)
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> fine
<Pharma> In Ukraine biggest bank (Privatbank) using ubuntu in all work machines!
<davmor2> QUESTION: mvo_ is there a plan for click_big packages yet to cover all the architectures?  And how harder will it be to create them in comparison to the current thin ones?
<mhall119> QUESTION: will there be a wider variety of desktop frameworks for Click, such as frameworks that specify the availability of a Java JRE, or Python?
<mhall119> Pharma: nice!
<aikchar> QUESTION: How's the Ubuntu systemd migration being tracked? Can't find blueprints on Launchpad. My search-fu may have failed me miserably here.
<mhall119> aikchar: probably somewhere in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu?searchtext=systemd
<aikchar> Thanks, mhall119. Mostly shows deferred delivery :)
<skerit> No dependencies? That seems wasteful. Dependencies don't have to be so complex. I like the way node does it, even though that, too, is rather wasteful.
<justCarakas> QUESTION: won't not using dependenties result is multiple click packages containing the same frameworks to work around that ? Ss that there is actually a lot of dubble data on the end users system
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseProcess
<popey> the checklist mvo mentioned
<dholbach> <3 mvo
<mhall119> justCarakas: yes
<mhall119> it's a tradeoff
<mvo_> justCarakas: what mhall119 said plus we can do deduplication on the client side if its too much of a problem
<mvo_> justCarakas: but yeah, definitely a valid concern
<dholbach> more questions folks? :)
<justCarakas> QUESTION: are there plans for more tutorials for starters ? I usually make HTML5 apps but wanted to try QML but I got a bit discouraged because of lack of starters info
<c_smith_> QUESTION: are there any plans to include MATE 1.9 in the main repos currently?
<c_smith_> is that popey?
<dholbach> yes, popey's speaking
<mhall119> justCarakas: did you follow the QML tutorial?
<justCarakas> mhall119: I did, but I still felt a bit out of my depth
<mhall119> justCarakas: you should be able to follow along without knowing any QML, if you get stuck give me a ping in #ubuntu-app-devel so I can make the tutorial easier for you and others
<justCarakas> ok thx mhall119
<Maur_> How to swicth to Vivid channel on "flo" devices ??
<aikchar> No QUESTION: Congratulations to all Ubuntu contributors of yet another awesome release. Thank you all!
<who_me> popey, fact is that the latest 340 long-lived nvidia blob fixes Unity dock and top bar flicker that happens with the driver that ships by default with Trusty
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: How is the keyboard layouts handled in Mir?
<abdullah> There is bug in xterm. I can't do copy and paste in it.
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: How do I fork a filemanager app if the filemanager has been given special priveleges?
<dholbach> thanks!
<skerit> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu Touch devices be "locked down", will they require being "jailbroken" to get root?
<akiva-thinkpad> cool beans
<dholbach> skerit, not that I know of
<akiva-thinkpad> o/
<popey> skerit: tricky to answer, thats up to the manufacturer
<skerit> Yeah, I would guess, but I wonder what Canonical's pov is on that. For true convergence it seems important that you have full control
<Paradise> [QUESTION] My ubuntu is connected to a Sony TV for output. Every time I watch normal TV, turn off the TV at night, and then select output to the ubuntu machine the other day, there is nothing shown although machine is running (seems like no  video  signal after sleep) and cannot wake the TV up. Is there any solution? Thanks.
<akiva-thinkpad> Paradise, erm; missed the boat :)
<akiva-thinkpad> also the channel is not for support questions.
<akiva-thinkpad> Paradise, try joining #ubuntu
<busybox> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-10-29
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> good morning everyone
<daznis666> Still waiting :)
<mhall119> daznis666: sorry, DST changes have caused us some confusion, working it out now
<daznis666> mhall119: there will be a show, right? :)
<mhall119> daznis666: yes
<daznis666> ok
<AKA_> thank for this worderful plateform
<ideasmaker> hello everyone
<daznis666> ideasmaker: hi :)
<popey> o/
<tiagopolicarpo> hi ppl
<justCarakas> is it an hour too early ?
<popey> YES!
<popey> :D
<justCarakas> lucky you :p
<justCarakas> time to clean up :p
<popey> heh
<mhall119> you can ask questions here anytime, just start them with QUESTION
<nik90> popey: can hear you well
<mhall119> summit.ubuntu.com is the website for Ubuntu Online Summit
<nik90> mhall119: Do you already have a track lead for App Developer track?
<mhall119> nik90: we could use at least one more
<nik90> mhall119: as long as I am not the only one, I think I can spare some time to help get sessions for UOS as a track lead. So count me in.
<mhall119> nik90: popey and I are track leads also
<mhall119> nik90: thanks, I'll get you added :)
<DaHopi> QUESTION: i want to try Ubuntu Phone 14.10 on my Nexus 4.. where can i get current firmware images?
<nik90> ah cool
<justCarakas> QUESTION: is there also stuff for automatic testing for HTML5 apps
<sil2100> ubuntu-rtm/14.09 is the channel which is recommended to use
<DaHopi> k.. thanx..
<sil2100> ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed is the channel for the development images from this distribution - not recomended to use (as it might not be safe), but has the most up-to-date stuff
<nanek> What do you think about this as some sort of Unity 8 -> http://jadeworks.com.ba/ubuntu.jpg ?
<tiagopolicarpo> Ubuntu Touch only for nexus 4? Ubuntu Touch para ou dispositivos htc one?
<ideasmaker> bye
<DaHopi> bye!
<mhall119> tiagopolicarpo: we provide images for Nexus 4, 2013 Nexus 7 and Nexus 10 only
<tiagopolicarpo> tks
<mhall119> tiagopolicarpo: there are images for other devices that are maintained by community developers
<mhall119> most notably the Nexus 5 images
<morsnowski> sorry just joining now, did I miss the part about Ubuntu phones?
<Guest55319> Assalamualaikum and hello everyone!
<morsnowski> thanks and good luck
<kpbird> Hello guys
<kpbird> this can be cool feature
<kpbird> CAN YOU PLEASE WRITE URL IN IRC CHAT
<Guest55556> Hello, I don't know if I'm on the right place, I just wanna know if Ubuntu Touche can be installed on the Meizu MX4 ? Maybe you know
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-10-30
<waqar> hey everybody
<waqar> exit
<waqar> quit
<tiwariji> he
<tiwariji> i have a question.i am using LTSP on uuntu 10.04.but on my network there are few system which take forever to boot.
<tiwariji> while another time it boots fine
<gorn> where do I find links mentioned in older videos?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-11-02
<zohir> salut
<zohir> salam 3likom
<zohir> ..
<zohir> hello
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-10-27
<mhall119> we'll be starting up in just a moment
<core_apps_police> QUESTION :When we gonna have Dekko notifications working? It's a problem of the app or the System itself (background-apps?) ?
<balloons> core_apps_police, that name, +1
<justCarakas_> I can see you :)
<cm-t> Hi
<balloons> hello hello
<core_apps_police> hello everybody !
 * DanChapman waves
<vitimiti> Hellos
<cm-t> ubucon promo in paris 28-29 november: http://ubuntu-paris.org
<cm-t> (mostly in french)
<Lexicon> Greetings all.
<vitimiti> I will go to an Ubucon in Madrid if I have the money to go
<Lexicon> QUESTION: How is Ubuntu convergence better than and/or different from Windows continuum? Why should the general public care? (Playing devil's advocate here.)
<vitimiti> OTA-8 WOO
<vitimiti> Who is the person talking now for the G+ account?
<vitimiti> I don't know if I follow him
<cm-t> mhall118 he is
<vitimiti> Thank you
<vitimiti> cm-t, do you know the name he uses on G+?
<cm-t> mhall119 sorry
<cm-t> 9, not 8
<popey> \o/
<mhall119> vitimiti: http://mhall119.com/+ should take you there
<cm-t> http://plus.google.com/+MichaelHall119 vitimiti
<vitimiti> Thank you, mhall119
<vitimiti> And cm-t
<not_roasted_> speaking of the samba features, can this "samba support" effectively stream the files over the network to the phone?
<popey> not yet
<not_roasted_> or does it just have copy-from-server-to-phone support?
<not_roasted_> ah, so it's intended?
<popey> it's preliminary, copy at the moment, that'll come I think
<not_roasted_> that would make me oh so happy :)
<balloons> popey, interesting..
<popey> there's a slew of samba improvements coming, what's in the store is very early, despite being in development for some time
<not_roasted_> :) :)
<vitimiti> I just realized I have been 8 years with Ubuntu due to mhall119's G+ page
<mhall119> :)
<popey> Time flies!
<popey> https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.pilot
<balloons> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22588/user-level-testing-for-ubuntu-phone/ is the user testing session
<Lexicon> Sign up for testing today! Your co-worker is a robot, etc.
<balloons> Lexicon, :p
<balloons> As a bonus, you may learn something about how the phone works, since you are asked to test
<balloons> I've discovered features this way by testing
<vitimiti> Wow, by the time I can afford one of those phones it'll already be like totally convergent
<popey> Watching mhall119 and balloons on my Nexus 7 connected to a display  :)   http://imgur.com/McwxwRf
<balloons> next level popey ^^
<popey> (also clash of clans on a nexus 7 2012 underneath, ignore that ;) )
<balloons> questions welcome, fire away!
<DanChapman> core_apps_police: were in the process of implementing an accounts-polld plugin and i'm currently modifying dekko to use it
<DanChapman> email != google :-D
<cm-t> question: When the media indicator will land with next/pause/etc button, does that mean underthehood i will be able to control musoc with media button or so (headset, bluetuth such as car, mycroft,...)
<justCarakas_> QUESTION how will you be able to get notifications from your own mail server in Dekko
<cm-t> musoc, ... Music
<vitimiti> popey, nice
<core_apps_police> QUESTION: There is a possibility to integrate messages from the messasing-app into the telegram app?
<popey> mhall119, it's never a good time to get a screengrab from video :)
<cm-t> I mean also hardware third button ;)
<popey> It's not quite finished
<ahayzen> mhall119, we are working with media-hub as we speak branch is here https://code.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/media-hub-bg-playlists-rework
<popey> The media buttons require a bit more work
<popey> but it's in flight
<Lexicon> Thanks! All good points. Seems to boil down to Ubuntu being unrestricted and therefore more powerful. Much like it is in general.
<cm-t> Cool :)
<popey> We have "all hands on deck" to get it finished for OTA-8
<ahayzen> \o/
<popey> ahayzen being two of those hands
<ahayzen> hehe
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Any fun updates about telegram ;P
<popey> heh
<popey> telegram v2 is being beta tested by insiders right now
<frecel> Lots of telegram love here
<cm-t> Ah v2 is soo welcome here :)
<popey> yeah, supports viewing stickers now which is clearly the most important thing!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey Awesome :D  <3 telegram cant wait for the upgrade
<popey> yeah
<cm-t> yes very important, those stickers
<core_apps_police> QUESTION: The calendar-app is dead or just sleeping? Because I can't sync my events...
<ahayzen> haha
<popey> +1000 to help!
<frecel> popey: is the Telegram on UT just the webapp that points at the browser version or is it a standalone app?
<popey> frecel, standalone app
 * ahayzen hopes the new telegram doesn't freeze like the current one :-)
<cm-t> yes, sadly, 95% of issue on my phone seems to comes from telegram v1
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Do you think this OTA cycle has been too short, as we are already at feature freeze and OTA7 only just went out the door? How many weeks would be your preferred cycle ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> web.telegram.org for the unsuported things :P
<ChloeWolfieGirl> And for back up :3
<justcarakas_> Will multiple google calendars from the same account FINALY work in OTA-8 ?
<vitimiti> justcarakas_, put QUESTION before the question
<core_apps_police> QUESTION: How can ubuntu-users get involved in testing the core-apps, like is happening now with v2 of telegram. They have to be ubuntu-insiders?
<justcarakas_> QUESTION Will multiple google calendars from the same account FINALY work in OTA-8 ?
<justcarakas_> QUESTION its been a while since I made an HTML5 app, does it get more love now ? because the last time I made an app with it I felt left out from the QML apps
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Love rc proposed
<core_apps_police> QUESTION: Can a translator ping the app developer just for update the translators (fixing some bugs)? Or he have to wait until the next update for the app?
<core_apps_police> Yes, the channel selection would be very useful
<cm-t> Question: I want to play with the convergence. With the current ubuntu devices, what are/is the device that can do that? (I saw the nexus4, what about otjer such as bq and all?)
<Lars_> QUESTION any news on when we can print from the ohone? It is already possible via Googles cloud print but I was thinking of via wifi
<tathhu> oh shit live
<tathhu> ;;_;
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Ubuntu q&a - Ask popey edition xD
<ahayzen> heh
<tathhu> :D
<balloons> ChloeWolfieGirl, LOL
<vitimiti> QUESTION: after seeing the roadmap for Ubuntu, is Unity8/snappy going to be a mobile thing or is it going to be possible to run that on the desktop? I guess the question is: is it going to be possible to have the same software both in the phone and the desktop eventually?
<frecel> Ubuntu Q&A - http://blamepopey.com edition
<vitimiti> frecel, hahahaha
<ChloeWolfieGirl> frecel :D
<justcarakas_> QUESTION are there plans to move apps to git on launchpad
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Whats the plan for snappy on the phone? and if I upgrade the phone to snappy will click packages work until everythings updated to snappy and how hard/easy would it be to convert a .click to a .snappy ?
<popey> Printing- Till is working on it I believe
<popey> I believe printing is under discussion between printing people and design people
<ahayzen> imagine being able to print from docviewer :-)
<balloons> usbip is the fun little tool
<popey> yeah!
<core_apps_police> QUESTION: There will be two separate ISO images(unity7&unity8) for the 16.04LTS?  Or just a option to select wich session we want to be?
<vitimiti> Woohoo
 * cm-t spamming le friend i lend the nexus4 to swap with E4.5 asap 😈
<vitimiti> Nice, I love that
<popey> core_apps_police, there's a lot different between unity 7 and 8, would mean shipping a lot of different stuff on the image
<vitimiti> Thanks, nice answer, and one of the little people that pronounce my nickname properly
<cm-t> bye, thanks
<ChloeWolfieGirl> gg
<ahayzen> thanks balloons mhall119 :-)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Haha thanks eeveryone :3
<DanChapman> o/
<mhall119> thanks everyone
<balloons> thanks everyone!
<cm-t> o/
<justcarakas_> QUESTION why wasn't click and snappy the same from the start ?
<vitimiti> balloons, mhall119 thank you
<balloons> justcarakas_, snappy is the evolution of click if you will
<sixlegs_> hi all
<sixlegs_> QUESTION: how do you run X11 apps on unity8?
<mhall119> sixlegs_: sorry, the live show is over, but if you join #ubuntu-unity or #ubuntu-mir and look for bregma, he can tell you the status and plans for that
<sixlegs_> thanks mhall119
<gblaszczyk> hello everyone!
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-10-28
<Pradeep> hey
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-11-01
 * Abdul slaps Abdul around a bit with a large fishbot
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-11-01
<WLBI> hi
<WLBI> nobody here?
<Alex________> hi
<Delfos007> Hi
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: I just had my din dins, which leads me to ask, what are you or have you had for your din dins?
<mhall119> o/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Hello :D
<mhall119> getting the hangout setup, will be starting shortly
<WLBI> Hello :-)
 * popey hopes for sane questions
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Woo
<WLBI> QUESTION: What is the advantage of Snap packages, compared to Flatpack and Appimage
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Its the ubuntu Q&A popey, you expect sane?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Its just been halloween, did you dress up for halloween, if so what did you dress up as?
<Delfos007> Sane is not normal here
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Which leads me up to my next question, if ubuntu was a halloween monster, what halloween monster would ubuntu be? :>
<arubislander> I dunno... it might just be that some viewers prefer sane too
<sudosundu> hello all!
<arubislander> Hello!
<popey> ChloeWolfieGirl: i hope, yes
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Did you get anything in the Steam Halloween sale?
<popey> otherwise it's kinda pointless doing these
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Wooo, Micheal :D
<popey> hello
<dragonbite> o/
<carameleon> QUESTION: what are the most annoying bugs on your ubuntu phone?
<WLBI> QUESTION: What is the advantage of Snap packages, compared to Flatpack and Appimage?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: what is the most annoying QUESTON you get here?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: the next milestone, only currently has 29 bugs, usually theres over a hundred, will there be a lot of bugs updated to get fixed next ota, or will it mostly stay as is?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> dragonbite: tree questions
<dragonbite> :)
<dragonbite> not about unannounced updates/products?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Alan, thats a nice different background, where you bein?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: For popey what do you think of the Linux Voice  and Linux Magazine merge?  Have you recieved your issue of Linux Magazine just got mine today been going through it looks good.  Oh and DVD or no DVD subscription for you if having a subscriptoin ?
<arubislander> QUESTION: I read in the comments section on OMGUbuntu that Ubuntu Core 16 is in RC2. Does that mean that an Ubuntu for Devices image based on Snappy is imminent?
<theBest> QUESTION: Will the OTA Updates for the Phones and Tablets also Update my Unity 8 Preview in Ubuntu 16.10?
<theBest> QUESTION: How does the redesign of the Scopes come along?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION:  For popey again have you got a Ubuntu User subscripton by any chance as well, or thought about maybe getting?
<carameleon> QUESTION: which ubuntu phones will not be updated to 16.04?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> carameleon, I think they alll and the tablets
<dragonbite> QUESTION: is the linux vulnerability "Dirty COW" patched in Ubuntu?  If so, how long did it take from when made aware to patch being pushed out? If not, is it being worked on right now? (read about it here : http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/10/most-serious-linux-privilege-escalation-bug-ever-is-under-active-exploit/ )
<SebthreeBQM10HD> carameleon, any UBuntu device will get updated to 16.04
<SebthreeBQM10HD> carameleon, and as long as the user applys the update of course
<michelr> QUESTION : will Ubuntu Core and future Ubuntu Personal will follow 'six-month release' ?
<WLBI> QUESTION: I'd like to join Ubucon. Are there places to sleep? Hotel is expensive ;-)
<dragonbite> QUESTION UPDATE: I see the article says "The underlying bug was patched this week by the maintainers of the official Linux kernel. Downstream distributors are in the process of releasing updates that incorporate the fix."
<carameleon> QUESTION: what hardware is currently recommended for mir/unity8?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: How many ubucons have there been now and where etc and when?  I guess a few, but it's intended to replace the old Ubuntu Developer Summit that used to happen in person I guess, with online summit as well
<ChloeWolfieGirl> carameleon: intel intergrated graphics, any other you'll probs have a bad time
<SebthreeBQM10HD> carameleon, yeah no drivers from Nivida or AMD/ATI for Mir
<SebthreeBQM10HD> carameleon, Intel should be mostly ok I Think
<Joe2016> Hey, New to Linux Ubuntu. I am wondering what board will be work with ubuntu 16.04. looking to get x99 and 6800K
<ChloeWolfieGirl> \(^-^)?
<Joe2016> worried about compatibility
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Is there a snapcraft/snappy GUI management? How about Docker or flatpack?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Joe2016, kind of the wrong channel, but
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Joe2016, try asking that with QUESTION:   first
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Joe2016, also #ubuntu you could try for help
<dragonbite> Alan, your voice is soft... can you talk a little louder or turn up the mic?
<Joe2016> ok thanks new here
<dragonbite> Michael is fine volume-wise
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Joe2016, are you on the video stream as well then ?
<Joe2016> yest
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh ok nice :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What app would you like to see snapped?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION:  If we had a ChloeWolfieGirl snap,  what kind of program would that actsually be for I Wonder?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: One full of energy and friendship, I'd be like Siri or mycroft, but with a completely different personality :D
<WLBI> oh that's pretty cool, that you offer paied apps :-)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Snap on the phone?!?!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Any HUD, Messaging framework etc update? :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I SAW :D
<Joe2016> Question: Ubuntu 16.04 and X99 Motherboard for 6800K i am new so i am nervous to get a motherboard that wont work. What should i get?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119: you put some pictures on G+ It seemed you had an exciting day!
<dragonbite> sounds good!
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Canonical livepatch is awesome :-) For community members there are 3 free licenses, if you want it on additional machines the website states to buy Ubuntu Advantage. But from what I can see to buy ubuntu advantage for desktop, you have to buy a minimum of 150 units (https://buy.ubuntu.com/). Do you think there should be an option to buy single (or small packs say 3/5) support packages so that home users with say 5 machines can
<ahayzen> have them all livepatched?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION:  Yes popey we know you use your  Ubuntu pro 5 quite a lot, or that' the impression you give us, but what about that Ubuntu tablet, how often do you actsually tend to use it and for what I wonder now?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> asked from someoen using the other version of that tablet :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION;  Yes the nexus is good, but when will mhall119  get his first commercially availalbe UBuntu device I wonder?
<dragonbite> CALLED IT!
<dragonbite> "Just one more thing ...."
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: mhall119 you can make a phone announcement here, when you make your own hardware company, hows that coming along?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> dragonbite: +1
<Joe2016> @sebthreeBQM10HD kinda stupid question u think
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Wow its been 3 years?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> feels like just yesterday
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Joe2016,  which ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: The PPA for unity8, will that make ubuntu 16.04's unity 8 session as up to date as Ubuntu 16.10/17.04 or will we have to upgrade to the latest?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTOIN: Total coincidence I guess that you were wearing that t - shirt mhall119  I guess, but where you get it from, and how long you had for?  and that's really a officl one for that magazine I guess
<mhall119> https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what's the link  ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What's your favourite music?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: Where as in what country,  where is the furtherest both of you have travelled away from home, so popey UK, mhall119 Flroida, and why did you go to that far away place and how long for etc ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and when
<theBest> QUESTION: If the phone switches to snap, will all the click-Apps not be able to get installed anymore? Or in other words: Are the click-Apps Snap compatible?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: Favourite package for normal Ubuntu, but also favourite app for Ubuntu touch and why? for both
<SebthreeBQM10HD> classic styled question ^^^^
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: Favourite TV show and movie?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and why
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119: I think I was there for tVoss, but wasn't there for the next guests, but I went back to watch :)
<theBest> QUESTION: If my phone will not get an update to 16.04, will the still get updates to the current 15.04 image?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> MADNESS Popey!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Good lad :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> PLease do
<dshimer> @popey google says southern california is farther.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> maybe I missed something
<SebthreeBQM10HD> is the 16.04 based UBuntu touch
<SebthreeBQM10HD> meant to be coming quite soon then?
<dshimer> QUESTION: With all the crazy bad press about IOT security, why do you think Ubuntu core and pushed updates doesn't get more press?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Do you guys know we love you?
<CoderEurope> mhall119:When was the last time you spoke to @mariogrip
<CoderEurope> ^ ?
<mhall119> last week
<ChloeWolfieGirl> CoderEurope: I spoke to him friday me beleives
<CoderEurope> really , I have problems getting in touch with him.
<akiva_> I'm here!
<CoderEurope> its over.
<popey> CoderEurope: try #ubports
<akiva_> bah!
<CoderEurope> ok cheers popey.
<popey> o/ akiva_
<ChloeWolfieGirl> YAY! :D
<WLBI> Thanks for all those answers!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey,  is 16.04 ubuntu touch meant to be coming soon?
<WLBI> nice :-)
<popey> CoderEurope: the channel is gated to telegram, so people see it there too
 * popey disappears in a puff of smoke
<CoderEurope> " just like that "
<ChloeWolfieGirl> :D
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-11-02
<tsimonq2> So I'm what, 9 hours late with my question?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What was your very first (legal) job, at what age did you get it, and how has that company/organization changed since you worked there?
<WLBI> hi
<pavlushka> Hey Naeil :)
<pavlushka> Naeil: Morning :)
<Naeil> hello pavlushka
<popey> tsimonq2: getting it in for next week, huh?
<tsimonq2> popey: Sounds good to me.
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-11-05
<CoderEurope> people who are having a 2nd child this year jumped from 46% to 52%.
<CoderEurope> c-lobrano: hello. are you spanish ?
<CoderEurope> davidcalle, sup ?
<CoderEurope> test
<CoderEurope> popey, we have the audiors in tomorrow for our credit union - any idea what type of beverage or biscuit I should get from tesco, for the two of them ?
<CoderEurope> ** missed out the 't' in auditors, sorry.
 * CoderEurope is flying through the afternoon, today.
<CoderEurope> nʇunqn-bɯo
<CoderEurope> mariogrip, sup ?
